# Gala lift service



## BillConnerFASTC (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm trying to compile a list of companies that offer service on Gala stage lifts. Please post or send me off line the names of any companies - or individuals - that you can recommend.

Thanks.


----------



## ScottT (Nov 3, 2015)

Texas Scenic installed the last one I worked with.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Nov 3, 2015)

Got them - my first call. They've installed a few on my projects as well. Thanks though. And Chicago Flyhouse as well. More?


----------



## mikeydoesstuff (Nov 3, 2015)

Did you Call Gala Systems North America for a list of recommended technicians?


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Nov 3, 2015)

Well, I talked to them at length at LDI. Their factory training is not used a lot.


----------



## Lextech (Nov 4, 2015)

I am often frustrated by Gala's service, in particular cost and follow up. The customer must follow up with them to get a report of the PM/Inspection, which is backwards to me considering how much they charge.


----------



## mikeydoesstuff (Nov 4, 2015)

BillConnerASTC said:


> Well, I talked to them at length at LDI. Their factory training is not used a lot.


Well, thats a shame.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Nov 4, 2015)

Lextech said:


> I am often frustrated by Gala's service, in particular cost and follow up. The customer must follow up with them to get a report of the PM/Inspection, which is backwards to me considering how much they charge.


That is what I heard from this particular client. I never know how much to recommend repair when they are interested in total replacement -by someone else which means Serapid today - partly as a result of this very experience with GALA.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Nov 4, 2015)

My sincere appreciation to all contributors. This all helps. Stiil welcome other thoughts.


----------



## Lextech (Nov 4, 2015)

At my last job , right before I left I replaced a god awful Gala prototype with a Serapid. Wish I could do that here.


----------



## firewater88 (Nov 24, 2015)

Our Gala spiral lift was installed by a local elevator company with one Gala rep on site. it is serviced by them as well. They have the elevator contract in our district, so they inspect the spiral often. They have done several repairs as well over the years. Never had to deal with gala service over the life of the lift (11 years)


----------

